# faible d'esprit



## rocivale

Se trata de un texto sociologico/ medico:

Dr. X recommande la stérilisation des faibles d'esprit, des gens atteints de maladies héréditaires. 

Lo traduje asi:

La Dra. X recomienda la esterilización de los débiles mentales, gente que sufre de enfermedades hereditarias.

Sera correcto decir debiles mentales?, el diccionario dice gente simple pero eso no me convence ya que el texto se refiere a personas que sufren enfermedades hereditarias y/o mentales y que por dicha razon, estan prohibidas de tener hijos.

Gracias.


----------



## kyoku

Hola,

todo depende si quieres conservar el eufemismo o no !

un saludo


----------



## miquelaseta

Mejor utiliza discapacitado psíquico. Es mucho más políticamente correcto. Aunque es cierto que depende de si quieres mantener el eufemismo. Pero como término técnico creo que es mejor el que te digo.


----------



## PinkAttitude

"Es mucho más políticamente correcto." 
Dado lo que quiere la Dra. X, creo que no hay que preocuparse por el politicamente correcto...

Creo que hay que conservar el eufemismo...


----------



## rocivale

Gracias por todas las sugerencias, si _debiles mentales_ les parece una traduccion aceptable, que no implica ningun contra sentido, creo que yo tambien me quedo con ella. Aunque se trate de un eufemismo. Gracias a todos.

rocivale


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Primero no entiendo porque se pone Dra X, se trata de la doctora _*Margaret*_*Sanger* (1879-1966). Y esto es importante.

http://perso.infonie.be/le.feu/ms/framesfr/texte.htm

Estamos todos de acuerdo con que el concepto es una abominación, pero no es el tema de este hilo. Y desgraciadamanete esta idea se puso en práctica, bastantes buenos documentales hemos podido ver sobre este hecho.

Lo que interesa, es que se trata de una doctora que en los años 50 recomendó, con estas mismas palabras que tiene que traducir Rocivale, la esterilización de los "faibles d'esprit, des gens atteints de maladies héréditaires".


Sí. así se decía, así se hablaba en aquel entonces.

Habría que mirar textos en español sobre esta doctora. Nos aclararía mucho sobre los términos que se empleaban entonces y como se tradujeron sus palabras.

Y a pesar de que sean crueles y despectivos, que nos remueve las tripas, veo necesario que se conserven los términos de aquella época. Pero bien merecen aparecer en cursivas o entre comillas, que se sepa que no es el traductor el que pone estas palabras porque las usa, sino porque las traduce tal cual están en el original.

Inocentes, debiles mentales, atrasados... nunca faltaron términos eufemísticos, que siempre acaban siendo despectivos y hasta injuriosos, y aunque nos disgusten, me parece que no se puede cambiar lo que se dijo entonces.

Esta es mi opinión como traductora.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## kyoku

hola, 

Gévy, me parece muy buena idea ponerlo entre comillas o en cursivas, y ademas pienso tambien que hay que conservar la "idea original" del autor! 

un saludo


----------



## rocivale

Agradezco al respecto esta aclaracion de parte de Gevy con la cual concuerdo. Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con lo que dicha doctora defiende. Me parece eticamente incorrrecto. Pero esa no era la pregunta. 

El problema se centraba en cual era la mejor traduccion conforme al contexto. Hasta donde se no estamos obligados en este foro a revelar el nombre del autor de dicha o cual opinion. Precisamente debido al lado sumamente sensible de algunos temas. 

Me disculpo sin con esta cita se hirieron algunas sensibilidades. Tampoco yo comulgo con la autora, pero recuerden solo estoy intentando traducirla, tal vez para asi facilitar el trabajo de quienes como nosotros no concordamos con ella. El tema es relevante ya que continuan en practica las mismas politicas de aquellos anos y algunas aun peores.

Agradezco sinceramente a todos sus comentarios y sugerencias y en especial a Gevy.


----------



## non_global

13:06
La doctora Margaret Sanger, en su lengua materna escribió: "The undeniably *feeble-minded* should, indeed, not only be discouraged but prevented from propagating their kind".


Copio acá la definición del Oxford English Dictionary (On line):
[a. OF. _feble_, _fieble_, _foible_ (mod. _faible_), later forms of _fleible_ weak:L. _flbilis_ that is to be wept over f. _flre_ to weep. Cf. Pr. _feble_, _fible_, _freble_, Sp. _feble_, Pg. _febre_, It. _fievole_ of same origin and meaning.] 
****
Texto suprimido por derechos de autores y por ser en inglés
Martine (moderadora)

Como se ve, la etimología reenvía a la lengua francesa. En castellano existe la palabra "feble", pero me parece incomprensible (al menos en América Latina) y en desuso.

Visto esto, no me parece que sea un "eufemismo", puesto que es usado para caracterizar de manera bastante poco feliz una persona con problemas mentales, enfermedades. En castellano "débil mental" es realmente un insulto, no "eufemiza" nada. Un eufemismo podría ser "problemas mentales", "desórdenes psíquicos".
El artículo de Wikipedia (inglés) documenta las resistencias a sus teorías y prácticas eugenésicas.

En todo caso, no soy lexicógrafo y quería aportar al menos con los datos.
Feliz 2007.


----------



## esimon

Hola,
Guardando el eufemismo del francés, quizá podría ponerse "pobres de espíritu".
Es sólo una propuesta, ya que creo que el término "débiles mentales" encaja perfectamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## totor

En tiempos previos a la tan mentada corrección política, y que son los mismos que los de M. S., *débil mental* era una expresión de uso cotidiano, por lo que no veo ningún motivo para no utilizarla.

Por lo que respecta al uso de las comillas, me permito disentir con Gévy.

Si las comillas están en el original, se ponen. Si no están, no.


----------



## rocivale

Este ultimo comentario me ha hecho recordar que nuestra actividad de traducir no puede bajo ningun concepto ser la de corregir, actualizar o suavizar lo expresado por el autor en su texto mediante el uso de un eufemismo. Si bien es cierto que los sicologos y los siquiatras van cambiando de terminologia cada cierto tiempo, de acuerdo a las diferentes corrientes, tenemos que atenernos a la terminologia usada por el autor dentro de su tiempo. Citare la expresion de esta autora sin comillas (por chocante y equivoca que suene en pleno siglo XXI) pero seguire leyendo los comentarios que ustedes tan inteligente y generosamente me envian a ver si existe alguna razon fundamentada en contra. 
Mis sinceros agradecimientos a todos ustedes y un Feliz Nuevo Ano!

Rocivale


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rocivale,

Es cierto, Totor tiene razón y tú también, sé que no se puede, pero da rabia, ¿eh?

Siempre quedan las notas a pie de página... 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Con respecto al último punto tratado me gustaría decir algo que quizá no tiene que ver estrictamente con lo que planteó Rocivale, pero que en todo caso se suscitó en su hilo.

Yo creo que uno, como traductor, puede mejorar el estilo, suavizar algo aquí, acentuar otra cosa allá, siempre y cuando conserve la voz del autor, que siempre, lo queramos o no, va a estar teñida por nuestra propia voz, como traductores.

Pero lo que no podemos hacer, bajo ningún concepto, es poner algo donde en el original no hay nada, y muchísimo menos cuando el resultado de esa operación es enmascarar una verdad, por dolorosa que fuera para nosotros.

Nuestra tarea como traductores está a años luz de la corrección política o cualquiera de esas cosas, tan de moda en la actualidad.


----------



## faranji

totor said:


> Con respecto al último punto tratado me gustaría decir algo que quizá no tiene que ver estrictamente con lo que planteó Rocivale, pero que en todo caso se suscitó en su hilo.
> 
> Yo creo que uno, como traductor, puede mejorar el estilo, suavizar algo aquí, acentuar otra cosa allá, siempre y cuando conserve la voz del autor, que siempre, lo queramos o no, va a estar teñida por nuestra propia voz, como traductores.
> 
> Pero lo que no podemos hacer, bajo ningún concepto, es poner algo donde en el original no hay nada, y muchísimo menos cuando el resultado de esa operación es enmascarar una verdad, por dolorosa que fuera para nosotros.
> 
> Nuestra tarea como traductores está a años luz de la corrección política o cualquiera de esas cosas, tan de moda en la actualidad.


 
Estoy total y absolutísimamente de acuerdo. ¿Quién es un traductor para sesgar *deliberadamente* el texto de otra persona en un sentido moral o ideológico al abrigo de una moda? Un traductor políticamente correcto es un despropósito.


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> En tiempos previos a la tan mentada corrección política, y que son los mismos que los de M. S., *débil mental* era una expresión de uso cotidiano, por lo que no veo ningún motivo para no utilizarla.
> 
> Por lo que respecta al uso de las comillas, me permito disentir con Gévy.
> 
> Si las comillas están en el original, se ponen. Si no están, no.


Convendrás conmigo que cuando se pone algo entre comillas que no figuran en el texto original la frase"las comillas, el entrecomillado, son mías o son del traductor" Por la misma razón, si no figuran y el traductor estima que debe ponerlas por la razón que sea no hay nada que objetar. Yo las pondría, incluso con una nota al pie de página.


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Convendrás conmigo que cuando se pone algo entre comillas que no figuran en el texto original la frase"las comillas, el entrecomillado, son mías o son del traductor" Por la misma razón, si no figuran y el traductor estima que debe ponerlas por la razón que sea no hay nada que objetar. Yo las pondría, incluso con una nota al pie de página.



No estoy de acuerdo, Yserien.

Un traductor no puede poner *en el texto* algo que no está en el original. Sí puede, por supuesto, y debe, poner todo tipo de aclaraciones en notas al pie que expliquen cosas que la traducción misma no puede hacer, ya se trate de situaciones conocidas para un lector de la lengua original pero que desconoce un lector de la lengua de llegada, o de juegos de palabras incomprensibles. Pero lo que no puede poner en una nota es su desacuerdo con las opiniones del autor. En ese caso, si quiere y puede, debe escribir otro libro refutándolo. Nuestra tarea como traductores es ni más ni menos lograr que un lector de otra lengua acceda al pensamiento y sentimiento de *otro*.

Y te voy a dar un ejemplo que tú conoces bien, porque has participado en este hilo.

A mí me costó horrores poner simplemente la palabra "pomo" en bastardilla para destacar que se trataba de un término de otra lengua, precisamente porque el autor la había dejado en letra plana. Y si bien terminé haciéndolo, no puedo dejar de sentir que lo traicioné.


----------



## non_global

esimon said:


> Hola,
> Guardando el eufemismo del francés, quizá podría ponerse "pobres de espíritu".
> Es sólo una propuesta, ya que creo que el término "débiles mentales" encaja perfectamente.
> Un saludo.


No estoy de acuerdo, la expresión "pobres de espíritu" interfiere comunicativamente en el lector con la traducción del griego "projoi to pneumati" (literalmente "pobres [material] de espíritu") que el castellano eclesiástico ha introducido en nuestras mentes. Gran parte de la población, creyente o no, ha escuchado alguna vez las "bienaventuranzas". La referencia de uno y otro textos son completamente distintas; su uso derivaría en una confusión para muchos lectores.


----------

